# Probleme mit der Samba-Konfiguration



## Davicito (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein ziehmliches Problem mit der Konfiguration eines File-Servers mit Samba

meine Smb.conf sieht bisher so aus:


```
[global]
        workgroup = kuk.local
        server string = %h server (Samba %v)
        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
        max log size = 1000
        encrypt passwords = true
        invalid users = root
        socket options = TCP_NODELAY
        security = user
        unix extensions = yes
	 
;	 wins support = yes
;	 name resolve order = wins lmhosts hosts bcast
;	 dns proxy = yes
	 wins server = 10.255.255.3

[homes]
        comment = Homeverzeichnis
        browseable = no
	 valid users = %S
	 read only = no 
;        writable = yes
        create mode = 0750
;        directory mode = 0700

[kuk-bilder]
	 comment = Bilderverzeichnis
  	 valid users = test

;       browseable = no
	 path = /home/shares/kuk-bilder
	 read only = no
;       valid users = vivek raj masch
;       writable = yes
	 public = yes
```

ich habe auch 3 User durch useradd und passwd angelegt
und danach in die Samba-Datenbank -> durch smbpasswd angelegt.

Für die Firewall habe ich die ports 137,138 445 für udp und tcp freigegeben

Wenn ich unter windows \\<Servername>\<freigabeordner> angebe, bekomme ich einen zugriff auf den server, das er online ist, aber nicht antwortet bzw. kein DNS vorhanden ist

Hat jemand einen Rad für mich?

LG, Davicito.


----------

